# Starting over in Dubai



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been in Dubai 8 months now and found a good job, place to live, got a car, bank account...all the neccessary. Now I am just looking to make friends which seems to be a very difficult thing to do here in Dubai.

So if there are any other like-minded people who read this, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Dagse Meneer.

Don't know how likeminded we are.. .but I thought I would say hi to a fellow Saffer. We've only been here 2 months now.

How are you finding Dubai?


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey, i have been here for 8 Month too.
Welcome to dubai, Wish u all the best.
there is a Dubai Expats outing that's held every once in a while, u'll find these two threads, " dubai Expats Night out" and Night out roll call", The planner's nick is Iron Horse, the last night out was last thursday the 17th, I somehow couldn't find the people but they met and had fun.
about being like-minded, I guess we all have at least two thing in common, moving here recently and looking for friends away from work.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Bubbles,

nice to hear from you. where in SA are you from and what made you move to Dubai?
When I first came here I didn't know what to make of the place and wasn't sure I liked it but now I can't imagine living anywhere else (except of course Australia which is the eventual plan after we've saved enough money).
How about you - what do you do and how do you like it here?
With like-minded I just meant wanting to make friends outside of work.
Oh and ek's eintlik 'n dame nie 'n meneer nie


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Kariem,

the night out sounds fun, shame you couldn't find the people! Where are you from and what do you do here?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! oeps...Sorry bout that slip up. Honest mistake. 

I am from the far east originally (east rand). Kempton park to be exact. We just wanted some abroad loving experience, and the company I work for asked us to come over and i've it a try. The plans is to return to SA in 3 years time, but I have heard of people staying longer than intended. 

I work for a animation and vfx studio . Can't really comment on how i like it so far, only been 2 months and its been a bit difficult.  give me some time. The adjustment is quite big, for a comparitively plaasjapie.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes I understand, it's quite weird to adjust in the beginning but once you 'get' Dubai it's actually quite great! Of course there will be things you hate about it, show me a place that doesn't have that, but overall it gets my vote.
Your job sounds really cool and interesting you're lucky - do like it?
I work in logistics for office furniture manufacturer which is based in Austria. My first job here was horrible!


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Suid Afrikaner

I'm Egyptian, and I'm a Mechanical Engineer working in the Air Conditioning Industry. Nice to meet ya, hence your nick is suid afriakner, shall I presume you're from South Africa or am I mistaken?


----------



## Explorer (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there 
I am from Cape Town and only been here the better part of a month. I have been to Dubai many times on business but being a resident here is a whole new ball game....Working for a comparatively small software company does not exactly lend itself to meeting new people, especially outside of work, so consider me like-minded!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Kariem, nice to meet you too and yes you're right, I'm South African 

@Explorer, welcome to Dubai! I'm from Cape Town as well so one more like-mindedness point ;-) How are you finding living here so far? And will you stay long?
I've heard that going to church (Jebel Ali I think) is one way of meeting people but I haven't yet been there, and besides that going to bars, but I find people tend to be kind of clicky and stick to their groups.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Must admit I grew up in Pretoria but have lived in Cape Town just over 5 years. Living here in Dubai is still very new to me and the jury is still out on that one...trying to get myself (residence visa, bank accounts etc) and the company sorted out is taking up a lot of my time so haven't really had a chance to experience Dubai socially. I plan to join a few sports clubs but for now they're really quiet due to the heat. Will be staying here for about 1 -3 years. By the by - The Parlotones from SA are playing at the Irish Village on Thursday evening...think it's worth a look see


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I know!!! I'm so excited - you going to see? we'll be there! Any idea what time they play?? We have to go pick up 2 people from the airport on thursday night we found out - one at 8pm and the other around 12pm so that sort of spoils things for us but we're hoping they'd still be playing after 12pm. Would seriously affect our drinking time though! JUST KIDDING!
Anyway, so maybe we'll see you there - you going with others?


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Again.
I just wanted to ask you guys about the clubs, I'm kind of looking for some clubs to join,as I have just moved here too and want to have a social life away from work.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question Kariem, I'd also like to know and I'm sure there many others in the same boat. Maybe there is someone out there who can point us in the right direction of where to find clubs to join.


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there, to all the "Mede-Afrikaners"....

It's so cool te read that there are fellow South Africans in the woestyn...I am still in Pretoria...and moving out to AD in 6 weeks...I can't believe it actually - 6 WEEKS!!!!! Looking forward to it...dreading the heat...but nonetheless...

You guys must enjoy the parlotones...saw them at Hartebeespoort Dam about 2 months ago!!! They were great!!!!

Reading your posts, makes me feel right at home...and I haven't even arrived yet! 

Thanks....


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Guys and Girls 

I will be in Sunny Dubai late Rocktober / Early November and would love to meet some saffers. I am currently in Somerset West wrapping up my business. When I was there in July it was a balmy 48 deg C and I loved the long cool evening walks along the creek and the bustle of the souq's. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Guys:

Have u managed to locate any good clubs worth spreading the word about.
Hope u did as I'm still looking for clubs to join.


----------

